# Chicago Area



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

1) This is a weird request ..... Looking for someone with a CAT Cab Enclosed & Heat Skid / or possible other machine to Rent. Easy money. Patten CAT is out of machines already. PM if interested.

2) Subs with Plow, Spreader, & BULK MATERIAL for Southside. Bridgeview, Lyons, & Darien. Better Pay if you take all 3 sites.

PM or call the office.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

one truck for the southside? are you sold on cat how about new holland i know they have a winter deal or i know a guy in wis that i got one from last year it was a L170 for $700 month


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a track skid steer and a cat 420E loader that may be available, depending on location and rate.


----------



## M&N Maintenance (Dec 6, 2004)

I would be intrested in the Darien site I have all the equipment necessary. Please email me info at [email protected] Thanks I will also give you a call.


----------



## danthebaca (Oct 3, 2009)

I live right by Darien, and lived in bridgeview for years. I have the plow, spreader, and other materials. 
send me an email [email protected] or pm me


----------

